# Asus M2N MX SE



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 4, 2007)

Is this Mobo has issues with Linux?

No distro seem to detect the onboard high defination Audio. So no Sound.

Some distros which supposed to detect My Graphics Card 8600 GT doesnt detect it all and some [7.04 & Mandriva08] Tell me that it is some other card [8800]

8600 GT is supported on those as I read from forums. "nv" included in them supports it.

So is the Mobo Culprit?


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 4, 2007)

> Is this Mobo has issues with Linux?
> 
> No distro seem to detect the onboard high defination Audio. So no Sound.



Welcome to my world  . I own an Asus M2N MX-SE . No distro is going tosupport it unless it has the latest ALSA compile along with it. If you are trying this in Ubuntu again let me know. I may be able to help you through. Recompiling the ALSA modules will solve this problem, or at least it does for me. 




> Some distros which supposed to detect My Graphics Card 8600 GT doesnt detect it all and some [7.04 & Mandriva08] Tell me that it is some other card [8800]



Your motherboard has nothing to do with this as far as I know. I initially had a problem from changing my onboard display to the XFX 8600GT but I was able to reconfigure with no problem. but then again I only use resolution 1024 x 768 anything beyond that is hard to read :S 

The only problem you should have with that motherboard is with the sound. 

By the way I am musing the Ubuntu AMD64 install. You will have the same problem with pretty much any Realtek High Definition Audio chipset.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 4, 2007)

Can you tell me in detail how you solved it? Stepwise?

ps: I usually upgrade PC annually. Next upgrade I will make sure the Config is "Linux Certified" to work


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 4, 2007)

> Can you tell me in detail how you solved it? Stepwise?



Are you going to do this on Ubuntu?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 4, 2007)

I want sound more than anything. I will replace Mandriva with 7.10 if you can get the damned sound to work


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 4, 2007)

Lol no I mean are you going with Ubuntu cause thats the one I got it to work with. 

Anyway the steps for Ubuntu are given here

*help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto

Further the steps that I performed are clearly given in this thread *www.linuxquestions.org/questions/l...guring-tv-tuner-card-no-audio-problem-596862/ The thread you see here starts with my Tv Tuner problem initially but then you will see that I was having the same problem the other poster was having and it turned out to be an audio problem. 

Read Kenarkies post very clearly. Perform the steps he recommends 

My suggestions 
1. Make sure you have all the alsa files you need before hand
2. Make sure you have all the packages and dependencies you require to compile anything 

If you have questions ask along the way and will help.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 5, 2007)

I will be buying the Digit issue for the Ubuntu DVD then will install it and follow those instructions. =]

First thing I hope is it will detect my gfx and start compiz.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 5, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> I will be buying the Digit issue for the Ubuntu DVD then will install it and follow those instructions. =]
> 
> First thing I hope is it will detect my gfx and start compiz.



I think it should work without a problem . However if it doesnt post here first before you decide to uninstall 

By the way we both have the same configuration other than the fact that I have 2 HDD and and 2 GB of ram.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats good haha 

So our probs must be same. 

I will be adding 1 GB more soon =]

XP SP2 = Gaming OS for me


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 6, 2007)

Which games you play? Most famous ones usually work easily with Wine or Cedega. However new ones take some time to get in the list.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 7, 2007)

I play Caeser IV, AoE II Conq Exp, AOM + Titans Empansion, Commandos Series. Mainly a RTS fan


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 7, 2007)

> I play Caeser IV, AoE II Conq Exp, AOM + Titans Empansion, Commandos Series. Mainly a RTS fan



Have you checked Cedega and Wine if they support them?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 7, 2007)

Cedega is a Paid Thing. They support AoE For sure dunno abt rest. But $$ means a big NO as games run cool on my "free" XP 

Wine I didnt Checked yet. Actually never used wine before as I always dual booted so no real need to use wine.

Dec issue still isnt available in my place lol. I live just 3 hrs away from Mumbai 

Cant wait to get dirty with 7.10 and ALSA. Best part is my Broad band will be coming soon. Hopefully this week


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 7, 2007)

> Cedega is a Paid Thing.



If I understand right you can compile the whole thing for free, but the chances of getting it right is minimal. 


> Dec issue still isnt available in my place lol. I live just 3 hrs away from Mumbai


I'm expecting my copy only by the 15th - 20th. 



> Cant wait to get dirty with 7.10 and ALSA. Best part is my Broad band will be coming soon. Hopefully this week


Trust me on this. You are going to get *very dirty* doing this. But on the bright side, Broadband was plug and play for me  .


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I got to do something to kill the time. Already Commandos III is finished. AoM Capeign is Finished. Tital Capeign will finish soon too =]

Caeser IV looking nice but havent played it much yet.

I guess if broad band is piece of cake then most of the probs with linux will be solved as updating of packages through synaptic / apt get will be just one click almost.


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 11, 2007)

well i am using m2n mx se ..the only prob for me during install was that need to add noapic to boot options before install...no other issues..sound and video all perfect..but then i did install from net...


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 12, 2007)

> well i am using m2n mx se ..the only prob for me during install was that need to add noapic to boot options before install...no other issues..sound and video all perfect..but then i did install from net...



Does your line in work? And are you using Ubuntu?


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah ubuntu...i dont use line-in will check ....line-in is microphone na?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 14, 2007)

Installed Gutsy all is working like Charm. Just few bios tweaks


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 14, 2007)

Congratulations. Out of curiosity but is your line in for audio working?



> yeah ubuntu...i dont use line-in will check ....line-in is microphone na?



Its the audio in. You should have three jacks in the rear. One for Mic , One for your Speakers and the other is for Audio in.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 14, 2007)

Audio worked out of the box. Didnt have to do anything.

ps: ACPI and other Advanced Power Management Options in Bios were already disbaled. Enabling them caused many probs with other distros so I kept them disabled before installation of Gutsy.

Only thing thats not working is the ZIP SYS Cam . But I dont care for it much. I will get dirty with it later on when I get the Net Connection.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice. I didn't disable ACPI or other options I guess that probably caused my problem.


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 16, 2007)

everything working fine for me....no probs...


----------

